# 11 acres for sale in ozarks, mostly wooded w/ spring



## OzarksHomestead (Sep 23, 2014)

We just listed the 11 acres adjacent to us and are really looking for a like minded individual or family to move next door! It is a quiet, beautiful area of the ozarks with mostly oak and cedar trees. This also includes an unimproved year round spring. 

There are only a few families within a 1 mile radius, and the two closest are homesteading/DIY oriented families.

Contact me with any questions.

More info and pictures at:
http://www.zillow.com/homes/333-baker-cemetery-rd-williford-ar_rb/


----------



## OzarksHomestead (Sep 23, 2014)

We decided to include a 12'X16' shed with the property. This is a well built, mouse-proof building put together by a local company, Bald Eagle Barns. It has a large garage-style door, a window and a regular door, and high ceilings. It also has a metal roof. The interior is unfinished.

Our families land is adjacent 9 acres to the west, and the rest of the surrounding land is essentially unoccupied and is vacant land. It is a very quiet and beautiful place and we would love to have another like minded individual or family move in and take the homesteading journey with us. We would love to keep this land but financially it would help us immensely to sell it.

Please visit our blog at halsrud.homestead.com to learn more about our family and our journey onto the homestead.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Only thing i wouldn't like is the spring is in the utility right of way. Other than that i looks great.


----------



## OzarksHomestead (Sep 23, 2014)

A couple of other points we wanted to make that are relevant to the purchase.
&#8226;	We have a year-round, spring that produces excellent water on our property. As part of this purchase, we would allow access to use this as it produces way more than we need. (in fact, our neighbor to the east pumps their drinking water from it as well as collecting rainwater) The spring on the parcel we are selling, once improved, could presumably be used for all of your water consumption. It is located in the utility right-of-way as there is a power line going through to the neighbors behind us. There is not a road there, the power company just comes through every 6-7 years to keep the limbs away from the power lines.
&#8226;	Approximately half of the land (western side) is gently flat to south-sloping and the other half (eastern half) is west sloping and moderately steep. There are rocks (this is Rockansas, after all &#61514; ) but there are areas that would work for gardening. We have a 2000 sq ft garden and the soil is quite good for the area, we just continue to add organic matter/compost.
&#8226;	Our family is into organic gardening and simple living. We are city-folks that are very happy to reconnect to nature and raise/homeschool our children in this environment.
&#8226;	My wife works from home and I watch our children, manage the garden and building projects, and will take care of animals once we get them. We are willing to consider childcare co-op arrangements and other bartering and trading.
We moved here last fall and really like the area. We relocated from out of state and had set out to meet certain requirements that this area covers. We wanted an area with low industry (and therefore pollution), minimal zoning requirements, quality and abundance of water, low property taxes, general safety and low crime for raising our family, and reasonable land prices. We looked all over the U.S. and after settling on the Ozarks in general, this place seemed perfect. 

We would consider a purchase on some sort of contract if desired. We really just want to find the right person/people as our neighbors!


----------



## OzarksHomestead (Sep 23, 2014)

We have lowered the price from $28,800 and now are offering this lovely piece of land for...


Wait for it...


$24,900!!...


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's hoping the right people see this property and snatch it up!


----------

